# is my q8200 running too hot?



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

I just overclocked my q8200 to 2.6ghz and im wondering if this is too hot.

I just stress tested with prime95 for about half an hour and under 90% load my temps look like this
1: 75
2: 72
3: 71
4: 70

thats on average btw... is that too hot? or can i push my overclock a bit further?

thanks


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Is that measurement in Fahrenheit or in Celcius?

I'm going to guess it is Celcius and YES, it is running too hot!

Max is 71.4 on that processor.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLB5M#

or

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLG9S

Thanks!


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

thats under 90% load but... surely games dont require 90% load....


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it in Celsius or Fahrenheit?



Games typically use 50-95% of a CPU's capacity, depending on the game.


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

its in celsius


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

another question, these are my idle temps atm

are these too high:
1: 50
2: 44
3: 45
4: 41


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your CPU temperatures are too high. You should be under 70C at all times, and your idle temp should be no higher than 40-45C at most. Are you using the stock CPU heatsink? Did you remove the heatsink at any time? If so, did you clean the CPU and reapply thermal paste? Also, make sure all of your computer's fans are dust-free. If they're dirty use compressed air--NOT a vacuum or chemical cleaner--to clean them off. If you're overclocking try easing back on your Vcore or FSB a little bit. For your CPU the VCore should be no higher than 1.3625V.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope, they are okay (not great). However, if under any type of load your specific CPU exceeds 64 or 65 (my own opinion) it is usually considered too high. Even though your CPU will run at it's maximum temperature, it will not last as long as it should either.

Here is a good article on CPU's and temperatures you may want to have a look at.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/143


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I also consider all of those temps too high. Are you certain, if you are using a stock mount CPU cooler, that all 4 legs are securely locked into the Mobo?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree 60 degrees c tops is what you should aim for, if your using a stock heatsink you shouldn't be overclocking that high. Stock heatsinks are not designed to cool overclocked systems.


----------

